# swansea or cardiff for treatment????



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi all , well me and my hubby have decieded to take the plunge and go down the private route for ivf.  ive had 3 failed iuis on nhs but the wait for ivf is about 18 months which to be honest is to long to wait. ive been reading good and bad for both swansea and cardiff but we seem to be edgeing more towards swansea just because its closer and with work ect. im really nervous about the whole thing and we can only afford 1 attempt at the moment, .thinking of booking the first consultation asap any advice or tips will be welcome

thanks all .


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Vella
I only visited Swansea once but I can tll you that the staff at LWC in Cardiff are lovely and very supportive
Nikki


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Well i am at cardiff and they have been fantastic ! i have not been to swansea so cant comment on it, i guess lots of girls will tell you soon x


----------

